# Serra do Gêres - Montalegre e Pitões das Junias - 7/02/2009



## dgstorm (9 Fev 2009 às 01:03)

Aqui ficam algumas fotos da ida a Montalegre e a Pitões das Junias
O castelo em Montalegre



















































O tão desejado e merecido almoço 





A chegar a Pitões




















O caminho para o Mosteiro de Pitões das Junias










As belas montanhas do Gêres



































Estação Meteorologica em Pitões das Junias





Pitões das Junias



































Peço desculpa pela quantidade de fotos, mas eu tirei tantas e tornou-se uma tarefa muito dificil escolher as melhores 
A quantidade de neve em alguns locais era impressionante.
Estas fotografias estão muito longe da beleza real que estas montanhas apresentam, por mais fotos que se tirem jamais será possivel representar da melhor maneira aquilo que os nossos olhos vêem, aquilo que as nossas mãos sentem, aquilo que os nossos ouvidos ouvem e aquilo que o nosso nariz cheira, só mesmo estando no local é que se consegue apreciar e conviver com a Natureza. 
Espero que gostem e apreciem a beleza da Serra do Geres que apesar da grande quantidade de neve apresenta estradas facilmente transitáveis e acessíveis.


----------



## ACalado (9 Fev 2009 às 01:06)

Grandes fotos de uma zona do nosso Portugal que gosto particularmente


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2009 às 01:16)

Nem parece a mesma região por onde caminhei no verão.

Grande partilha dgstorm 




dgstorm disse:


> Estação Meteorologica em Pitões das Junias



Reparaste se a estação ainda estava em condições de funcionamento?
O INAG não divulga dados dela há já alguns anos.


----------



## dgstorm (9 Fev 2009 às 01:19)

AnDré disse:


> Nem parece a mesma região por onde caminhei no verão.
> 
> Grande partilha dgstorm
> 
> ...



Obrigado
Ela parecia em boas condições vista ao longe porque eu nao me aproximei muito, visto que nao conhecia o local e como estava coberto de neve nao sabia o que tinha por baixo, mas aparentemente estava em boas condições


----------



## actioman (9 Fev 2009 às 01:25)

dgstorm disse:


>



Adoro estas fotografias de estalactites, em especial se forem destas de metro e meio  .

Grande e extensa reportagem, como devem ser! 

Belo fim de semana dgstorm!  

É como entrar noutro país!, neve e mais neve até perder de vista! 

Cada fotografia mais bela que a outra e tens de tudo! Bom e diversificado registo, isso foi disparar a tudo! E assim é que é! Não podemos perder pitada, eu muitas vezes se não fosse por ir a conduzir eram gigas e gigas de imagens! 

Muito obrigado por nos trazeres o Gerês até casa!


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (9 Fev 2009 às 02:57)

parabens 
excelentes fotos 

por pouco não nos cruzamos em pitões eu fui a brasalite e la a neve chegava em muitos locais a 1metro..

viva barroso..


----------



## João Soares (9 Fev 2009 às 07:35)

Excelente reportagem, *dgstorm*! 

Isso e que é uns dias bem passados, a ver paisagens lindas cobertas de neve


----------



## Rui Ferreira (9 Fev 2009 às 12:17)

Fantásticas fotos.  

Que inveja. 

Cumprimentos


----------



## vitamos (9 Fev 2009 às 12:23)

Absolutamente maravilhoso! E Portugal é mesmo um espectáculo!


----------



## MSantos (9 Fev 2009 às 12:37)

Muito obrigado pelas fotos estão muito boas


----------



## vifra (9 Fev 2009 às 15:04)

Obrigado *dgstorm* por mostrar-nos uma zona que fiquei a conhecer na primavera passada. Pitões, onde visitei como tu, o mosteiro de Pitões e a cascata. Não sei se foste à cascata que é realmente bela, mas quando se desce para o mosteiro, e se sobe novamente, para descer a seguir até à cascata e se tem de subir novamente, não é fácil. Mas vale a pena. E então com um "camão" de neve em cima mais bela fica. Montalegre achei que o castelo poderia ser melhor aproveitado para quem visita a cidade, mas vale pela envolvência. Uma zona a voltar um dia, de preferência com neve


----------



## Veterano (9 Fev 2009 às 17:45)

Óptimas fotos de uma região que conheço bem, mas nunca com a paisagem branca que agora se revela.

 Por aqui se comprova que Portugal rivaliza com outros países distantes, não é necessário grandes deslocações para que possamos recarregar baterias de paz, silêncio e comunhão com a Natureza


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Fev 2009 às 22:10)

Lindas fotos...sem dúvida!
Uma zona especial.
Parabéns


----------



## ogalo (9 Fev 2009 às 22:31)

se calhar cruzei contigo la em montalegre ..do meio dia ate a uma ,estava eu no castelo...
boas fotos


----------



## ajrebelo (10 Fev 2009 às 00:17)

boas

belas fotos, também quero tirar uma foto a essa tabuletas  

abraços


----------



## Falkor (10 Fev 2009 às 10:20)

Belos registos


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Mar 2009 às 20:46)

Estive lá há uns dias (17 de Março) e adorei a zona, tenho que lá voltar, mas com o elemento branco, tal como nestas fotos...
Com sol e calor também tem o seu encanto, mas neve é neve...
Em relação à estação metereológica, a mesma pareceu-me em excelentes condições de funcionamento, não sei é se debita dados e para onde...


----------



## Veterano (19 Mar 2009 às 22:54)

mr. phillip disse:


> Estive lá há uns dias (17 de Março) e adorei a zona, tenho que lá voltar, mas com o elemento branco, tal como nestas fotos...
> Com sol e calor também tem o seu encanto, mas neve é neve...
> Em relação à estação metereológica, a mesma pareceu-me em excelentes condições de funcionamento, não sei é se debita dados e para onde...



 Esta região é mais uma que pode ser incluída, havendo interessados, num futuro portfolio de caminhadas a efectuar...


----------

